
Slack Busted? - seibelj
Not happy for me
======
EKSolutions
Slack seems to be loading just fine for me. What seems to be the issue?

------
BryantD
Brief interruption, back once I restarted my desktop client.

------
TheRealWatson
It's failing with "Server Error" for me.

